
Introducing Nexus.js: A multi-threaded JavaScript run-time - voodooattack
https://dev.to/voodooattack/introducing-nexusjs-a-multi-threaded-javascript-run-time-3g6
======
stephenr
I read through as the concept seems interesting and then i came across this:

> an IDE consuming 5GB of RAM,

Wat? I use idea ultimate and have never seen it above maybe 1.5 GB

~~~
voodooattack
I use CLion, I intentionally edited the Java VM settings to allow it to
consume more memory.

It takes forever to analyse symbols for WebKit otherwise. WebKit is too
massive to handle with the default memory limits.

